# Water Heater Problems



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

While camping this past weekend, I noticed that the water heater was not working. It would not work on either gas or electric settings. We were connected to shore power and I know I have full tanks. We were having too much fun to worry about it while camping so I just let it go as we take showers at the campground facilities. I am going to look into it this evening and am looking for tips, suggestions, and places to start. I have an Atwood water heater that operates on both gas and electric. The gas mode has electronic ignition. At this point I have not checked anything...just looking for places to start...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

deanintemp said:


> While camping this past weekend, I noticed that the water heater was not working. It would not work on either gas or electric settings. We were connected to shore power and I know I have full tanks. We were having too much fun to worry about it while camping so I just let it go as we take showers at the campground facilities. I am going to look into it this evening and am looking for tips, suggestions, and places to start. I have an Atwood water heater that operates on both gas and electric. The gas mode has electronic ignition. At this point I have not checked anything...just looking for places to start...


There are a few things you could check - make sure that the switch in the HW compartment is turned "on" for the electric heater. Also, after the trailer has been sitting awhile, the LP needs to be primed in the lines. This can be done by lighting the gas stove in the trailer. We have found that if we do not do this the HW heater will try to light, but, won't.

Do you get any indication that the HW heater is trying to light - starts then goes out, or even a clicking sound?


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, looked at the water heater last night and found that the heater works when in gas mode but not electric mode. I am thinking that it might be the electric heating element. I am quite certain that the electric heater got turned on during our first outing this year without water in the tank (bypass mode still actuated from winterizing)! I am thinking that this may have damaged the electric heating element. Any thoughts out there. Does anyone know how to access and test the heating element?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You have to access the back of the water heater and check the coil resistance at the heater element connections. Should be around 4 ohm if memory serves.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

As a renovation contractor, I know that having the electric element turned on without having the tank FULL, guarantees the need to replace the element. Learned that the hard way.







I expect the trailers would give the same results.

Doug


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> You have to access the back of the water heater and check the coil resistance at the heater element connections. Should be around 4 ohm if memory serves.


Thanks for the info Andy...when you say "access the back of the water heater" do you mean from the outside of the camper? I will be checking (and most likely replacing) the heater element tonight.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

duggy said:


> As a renovation contractor, I know that having the electric element turned on without having the tank FULL, guarantees the need to replace the element. Learned that the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. thats what I thought! Looks like I will be replacing the element this evening, assuming the local dealer has one in stock! I am going to have to find a good way to remind me of the bypass valve when breaking out the camper from winter storage. I am sure I am not the only one to do this...lol


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The back as in inside the trailer and in normally a very hard to get to location. You may find that if the element needs to be replaced it is easier to remove the water heater from the trailer and then take the element out. To locate it go to the winterizing bypass valve and look for the romex house wire and follow that until it connects to the water heater.


----------

